# Where can ACISSs get posted?



## zwigand (4 Apr 2013)

Where can Army Communications and Information System Specialists  get posted?


----------



## MikeL (4 Apr 2013)

Been discussed before

As a new ACISS Soldier expect to be posted to a Brigade HQ&Sigs,  although some new troops have been posted directly to a combat arms unit and base comm sqn.  Sigs are in a lot of different units, so you can get quite the variety of postings in your career.  HQ&Sigs, JSR, Infantry, Armour, Artillery, Engineers, Tac Hel, Comm Sqn, etc


I did 7 years as a Sig Op/ACISS and never spent a day in a Sigs unit, aside from being posted to CFSCE for QL3.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (4 Apr 2013)

An easier answered question would be to list the places they _can't_ be posted wouldn't it?


----------



## 211RadOp (5 Apr 2013)

Name a base in Canada and there is probably atleast one of us there ( and a few OUTCAN also).


----------

